

".. a console version of Diablo III isn’t out of the question." - cturner
http://www.gossipgamers.com/diablo-iii-feature-compilation/
Haven't they heard of nethack?
======
shaunxcode
I read the title and thought it meant a nethack/mud style command line
interface. That would rule.

